# Functionality Wish List



## Unklejon (Nov 13, 2013)

Don’t know if there is a specific “function request” area for future planning in Lightroom but I have to admit I would love to have greater control over organising Presets including the following:

1) Deeper levels of file / preset nesting
2) Ability to rename / delete / re organise the system develop presets - I mean calling them "Lightroom xx presets" - stating the obvious given they are in Lightroom. Also 3 separate Lightroom B&W folders why not just one with subsets by name or subfolder - see previous wish... 
3)  One click to flag favourites into a favourites folder 
4) Floating panels as per Photoshop so they can be expanded on second screen 

Basically "My presets My way"  – how I want to work. This should free up some screen clutter speed up production and reduce searching.  

Anybody else have wish list items?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2013)

You're not the only one.  Drift on over to the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum and you should find similar feature requests that you can vote on.  I'm not sure I've seen your 3rd one yet, but I like the idea.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 13, 2013)

Just make certain that after you search for a similar feature request first and add your voice to existing requests rather than creating a duplicate.
Also, separate your requests into one request-one post so that they are easier to digest and vote for.


----------



## Unklejon (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for that guys - I did not know it existed - I had thought it must be somewhere. Still think it would be a good discussion for this forum though more focused on LR....


----------

